# Another Day In Paradise: Cold Water Fishing Report for Withlacoochee River, FL



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Had a blast with Captain C.A. Richardson on Wednesday fishing the shallow water creeks off of the Withlacoochee River near Gulf Hammock. I've been wanting to fish the Hell's Bay Eldora for some time. It's a perfect little skiff for those shallow water creeks. We anticipated a good day with a negative low tide forecast and a warming trend. For some reason, the water never got as low as we anticipated and water temp's were still frigid for this South Floridian! And, of course, the wind was blowing quite a bit stronger than forecast. Ended the day with 5 reds and 1 trout. C.A. worked his tail off for me, pushing the skiff against the falling tide and into a stiff breeze. All that with a broken push pole foot that was lost about 1/2 way through the day as well! The Waccasassa Bay State Preserve is a beautiful area and I'm sure I'll be back soon. Here's a few pic's from the day.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks like a blast despite the cold….Awesome day on the Hells Bay! Thanks for the report.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Just saw your picture on IG, how did the Eldora ride in the wind/chop?


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

-pretty pics!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Saw the redfish pic on his IG and recognized the name DB, pretty cool man! Looks like a fun trip. CA seems like a fun guy to hangout with for a day.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Nice day. CA does know his stuff!


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

wow, just looked the area up, it is rich in history, had no idea. Seems like everyone pretty much stays further south of the power plant. thx for sharing


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Great report! Been wanting to schedule a trip with him.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing DB.
That area is amazingly different than Crystal River.
Not as many rocks, but a lot more stumps. Kinda like Louisiana.
And my Marquesa (or CA's) isn't going where that Eldora goes.
But I'm betting my new Pro will.
Thanks again.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

TimR said:


> Just saw your picture on IG, how did the Eldora ride in the wind/chop?


Tim, we really did encounter much rough water. The ride down river and back was relatively smooth and of course, the creeks are very shallow and narrow so there's not much to contend with there. I found the Eldora to be much more stable than anticipated--very comfortable skiff to fish.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

MariettaMike said:


> Thanks for sharing DB.
> That area is amazingly different than Crystal River.
> Not as many rocks, but a lot more stumps. Kinda like Louisiana.
> And my Marquesa (or CA's) isn't going where that Eldora goes.
> ...


I also noted the similarities to Louisiana! Interestingly, C.A. will be replacing his Marquesa with a new Professional as well.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Had a blast with Captain C.A. Richardson on Wednesday fishing the shallow water creeks off of the Withlacoochee River near Gulf Hammock. I've been wanting to fish the Hell's Bay Eldora for some time. It's a perfect little skiff for those shallow water creeks. We anticipated a good day with a negative low tide forecast and a warming trend. For some reason, the water never got as low as we anticipated and water temp's were still frigid for this South Floridian! And, of course, the wind was blowing quite a bit stronger than forecast. Ended the day with 5 reds and 1 trout. C.A. worked his tail off for me, pushing the skiff against the falling tide and into a stiff breeze. All that with a broken push pole foot that was lost about 1/2 way through the day as well! The Waccasassa Bay State Preserve is a beautiful area and I'm sure I'll be back soon. Here's a few pic's from the day.
> 
> View attachment 195374
> 
> ...


Great report! As I’m sitting here watching the snow/ice mount, I wondering how “cold” it was? You are still barefoot after all!😎


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

What motor did he put on back of that Eldora?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks like a great day of fishing. What were the water temps like?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

The Fin said:


> Great report! As I’m sitting here watching the snow/ice mount, I wondering how “cold” it was? You are still barefoot after all!😎


 Cold for this South Florida boy! .


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

flynut said:


> What motor did he put on back of that Eldora?


Yamaha 25, short shaft.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Drifter said:


> Looks like a great day of fishing. What were the water temps like?


He does't have a transducer, so not positive, but according to the USGS Water Information system, it was under 55 degrees on Wednesday. I know the fish felt cold when I took them out of the water!


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Very cool. Super jelly man. I would love to fish with him some day. And also hitch a ride on the new skiff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

^ right. I think I have seen ever episode a couple times. That would be such a privilege!


----------

